# Hearthstone Remote Thermostat



## Bridget (Jan 12, 2009)

I've recently puchased a used Hearthstone Sterling DV Gas Stove.  My installer has recommended replacing the wired thermostat that came with the stove with a remote control unit.  Can anyone recommend a make/model that would be a good fit?


----------



## trafick (Jan 12, 2009)

Hello Bridget,

Make sure you read the thread titled "Skytech 3301p remote".  That is the one I purchased last month for $80 less than my dealer wanted for the Jotul remote.  It has performed flawlessly for me in the short time I have had it.  I mostly use it in the programmed mode to come on in the mornings before work, and in the afternoon to warm up the house before I get home.  It has on/off, temperature and program modes.  I got mine new off E-bay for $109.

It does need a thermopile to work so make sure your stove is equipped with one.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 12, 2009)

I second that. Skytech is the way to go.
You can also get an on/off/t-stat remote (ST-3301) that is non-programmable for less than the programmable one...
They also offer a simple on/off remote (ST-1001) that cost even less...


----------



## Fire Bug (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Bridget,
 Most of the dealers are supplying Skytech Remotes with all of their different Brands of fireplaces, stoves, and fireplace inserts instead of Company Brands.
 My Heat & Glow FB Grand gas insert and my Jotul DV600 Firelight both came with Skytech Remotes as an option. Both are thermostats but the Skytech Remote that came with my Jotul Stove can be time programed. The program remote cost me $10.00 more than the non-programable one from the dealer. For the $10.00 difference, it is surely worth it.
 I have had several local dealers tell me that Skytech makes the remotes for most of the fireplace, stove, and insert manufactures.
 Spend the extra $10.00 and get the programable remote, for the extra cost, its always there if you want to unitlize it.

John


----------



## Bridget (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for your feedback.  I've ordered the Skytech 3301P off of eBay for $109 and am excited to get everything installed and start waming up the house.


----------



## investor7952 (Jan 28, 2009)

Fire Bug said:
			
		

> Hi Bridget,
> Most of the dealers are supplying Skytech Remotes with all of their different Brands of fireplaces, stoves, and fireplace inserts instead of Company Brands.
> My Heat & Glow FB Grand gas insert and my Jotul DV600 Firelight both came with Skytech Remotes as an option. Both are thermostats but the Skytech Remote that came with my Jotul Stove can be time programed. The program remote cost me $10.00 more than the non-programable one from the dealer. For the $10.00 difference, it is surely worth it.
> I have had several local dealers tell me that Skytech makes the remotes for most of the fireplace, stove, and insert manufactures.
> ...



Hi
Just womdering if they sell a wireless temp gauge for exhaust stove pipe


----------

